# Custom Gyroscopic Winder



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm starting a project for a watch winder. I saw one made by Dottling, however it costs 20 grand. Soooo, i set out to make my own.

Gyrowinder

So far, this is what i've come up with. The concept is similar to the one used by Dottling : One outside ring that turns at a constant speed using a DC motor PLUS two inner rings that are free to move around their axis. All of the rings turn at a 90 degree offset to one an other.

Here is a rendering of the project with my desingn so far. Will keep you posted on the machining and fabrication phase!


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

That looks great?. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very interesting idea. Keep us updated.


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool. 👍

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

So, i've decided on a final design for the center part (part that holds the watch). I will be making it with 3d printing.

Here is the design: i will post an image soon when the print is completed!


----------



## ashleysteadman (Sep 13, 2014)

Fantastic idea! I've wanted something like this for ages - if you can make a quality item you might have a business on your hands!


----------



## smichal (Nov 3, 2015)

Really cool. Waiting for uppdates. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally had some free time on my hands and machined a bunch of components.

Each ring of the winder has 4 holes that act as rotational axis.
Each ring starts off as a square block in which the holes are precicely drilled with a milling machine.
Once the holes are drilled, the square block is then mounted in a 4 jaw chuck in a lathe
The 4 faces of the square block are centered and the ring machining start






s.


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

After loads of machining, here is a first look at the finished parts.

There are 4 rings in total (from largest to smallest): 
The outer support ring. it does not move and is connected to the base. 
The drive ring which is connected to an electric motor.
The first gyro ring which moves freely around bearings
the small gyro ring which supports the watch and also moves freely.

I have machined the 1st and 2nd gyro rings plus the outer support ring. The only part left to make is the drive ring.

Here is the outer support ring with a miniature bearing inserted.






Here are the 1st and 2nd gyro rings














Cheers!


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

I have decided on changing the final layout of the winder. The three inner rings remain the same and mechanics are the same. The base has been modified in order to hide the drive motor. Also, the assembly rotates around 45 degree angle instead of horizontally.


----------



## santinon (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow this is amazing ...can't wait to see your finished product !!


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Youpidoo! Chrismass today. I recieved my nuts and bolts today. Here is a mock up of the two gyro rings together, stay tuned for more coming soon!!


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Machined some small parts for the winder today.

Here is a little screw adapter that will transmit the power from the small electric motor to the gyro assembly. I decided to make it out of brass to contrast the stainless steel and aluminium rings.

The small setscrew on the bottom will lock the brass screw on the electric motor.








Plan is to machine the last remaining parts this coming week end and start working on the base.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Tagged! This is looking great!!


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

I must say you have some mad skills. This is looking very interesting, I will be checking back to see your progress.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice turning!

Is this a home machine shop?


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

> Nice turning!
> 
> Is this a home machine shop?


I study engineering and have access to a machine shop in the university. I don't have access to CNC machines, only conventional machines (lathe, milling machine, press drill, band saw, etc).

If you tweaked the design a little bit, It would be possible to make it out of wood using basic woodworking tools like a router and a jigsaw. There is a thread somewhere on an other site, a guy who did a winder out of plywood.

I will post all of the parts and design on grabcad.com once i am done.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice!

I'm definitely of the mind that you need to do manual machining before you get to have a computer do it for you anyway! b-)
No better way to understand how metal behaves under the stresses of the cutters!

I'm currently in the process of designing a watch winder myself, so this is super cool!


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

super sweet!

have a look at this design, @2min15 i dont know if this is to your liking.


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Here are all of the parts machined and assembled. I Will revienne the dc motor Monday and will print the base tomorrow!

Chow!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Very cool. Subscribed.


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

I made a little video of the thing spining. Stay tuned for the base and watch holder!


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

3D printing started on the watch holder: here are some pictures! I will paint everything black with rubberised paint or figure something out because the white plastic is a little ugly.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks nice. Somewhat reminiscent of the wormhole travel machine from the movie "Contact".


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

Just needs the base now!


----------



## dmullins8 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow...that is awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

dmullins8 said:


> Wow...that is awesome.


Thanks! More awesomeness coming soon!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Definitely subscribing this thread.


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

I am mesmerized.
I love gyroscopic winders.
I'l love one that has a hand winding mechanism to get it moving - maybe using a mainspring from a wall clock with a rudimentary escapement instead of an electric motor.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

very nice but sounds pretty noisy


----------



## nicolascote (Nov 2, 2013)

mag8 said:


> very nice but sounds pretty noisy


Its running at 12 volts, but i will run it at 9v, its almost silent at 9v.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic build! How is that base coming?


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic job, I'm impressed! Looking forward to seeing how this turns out - and placing my order :-d


----------



## Florisi (Mar 15, 2015)

Wich material did you use for the rings?


----------

